# Innerarity Point Area



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be finishing a project on Innerarity Point tonight, so if anyone in that area would like an estimate for their property please give me a call 850-982-6910. I will have a little down time between 6:00 and 7:30.
Thanks,


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I have tried to post some pics of the Innerarity Point project but can't get them to load!!!!!!!!!!

If anyone is interested in upgrading there landscaping into a nightscaping project please let me know. Decks, gazebos, pergolas, water features or hardscapes we can transform them from disappearing blobs to focal points every night. Low voltage lighting will expand your living area every night and increase safety and security.


----------

